# Adobe LR5 Released, how are you upgrading/buying?



## Sashi (Jun 10, 2013)

Up until now for I have been upgrading PS and LR as and when they were updated, as a matter of habit more than for new features. I cant say that I like the idea of CC, for more reasons than price, but that itself is another topic! I have no interest in the current PS CC tools like blur reduction and am happy with CS6. Lightroom 5 doesn't have anything immediately 'must have' but I would like to keep it up to date. I'm in a quandary as to whether I should pay for the perpetual licence or wait until a kick ass CS# is released and then grumble and go the CC route, where LR5 would be included.
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## RGF (Jun 10, 2013)

I purchased an academic CC license. Gets me PS and LR (worth $18/month) plus Acrobat (with $5-10 month) so I am basically getting a fair deal.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't want to end up being Adobe's b!tch with CC ... I already have CS6 and it is more than adequate for my needs and I will buy LR5 tomorrow (just received an email that it will be released tomorrow) ... that's it for me.


----------



## archiea (Jun 10, 2013)

Give me perpetual or give me death! :

I upgraded because its the main software that I use. In fact, it may be the reason I finally upgrade my desktop to 10.8! i'm still in 10.6.8... I;ve managed to doge other reasons to upgrade.... LR may make me do the jump.


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess every Adobe-related post will now devolve into rants for/against Creative Cloud. 

Is it really worth all that hot air?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Is it really worth all that hot air?


For those who care, yes it is worth discussing ... for those who don't care, it is "hot air".


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really worth all that hot air?
> ...



Is it that hard to figure out?


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 10, 2013)

As a pro landscaper I would like to keep LR up to date but don't see anything immediately 'must have' either. With LR now included in CC, the demand for the perpetual version will be lower. I therefore wouldn't be surprised if the full version (or maybe the upgrade version) of LR5 is available at an offer price sooner rather than later. This could be sold on Ebay etc if a kick ass CS# is released with LR5 included.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > dirtcastle said:
> ...


You asked a question and you got a reply ... "hard to figure out" or not is for you to figure out ;D


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes I would like to upgrade from 4, I like being up to date regardless of how many new features are/aren't on it.

Now a question for you guys from me: If I do upgrade from my current LR4, does the entire program start fresh, losing all of my LR4 photos and presets/plugins. Also, when going the "upgrade" route rather than buying the entire program, do I get the same exact program but just cheaper because I'm upgrading?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Yes I would like to upgrade from 4, I like being up to date regardless of how many new features are/aren't on it.
> 
> If I do upgrade from my current LR4, does the entire program start fresh, losing all of my LR4 photos and presets/plugins.


The LR5 beta version, I am currently using, automatically detected all my LR4 presets & plugins ... so I see no reason it wouldn't on the upgrade version. If you have LR4 Catalogues it will also detect them and you will not lose any of your photos. 


VitorMachado said:


> Also, when going the "upgrade" route rather than buying the entire program, do I get the same exact program but just cheaper because I'm upgrading?


Yes you get the exact program and yes it is cheaper only bcoz you are upgrading.


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dirtcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



It looks like you haven't run out of hot air yet.


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> VitorMachado said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I would like to upgrade from 4, I like being up to date regardless of how many new features are/aren't on it.
> ...



Okay so the original LR5 Beta is what's being updated correct? My LR4 will remain LR4 as a separate program? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sashi (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Myself I am currently leaning towards waiting, though I am more interested in the new LR features than the PS CC ones and would like to eventually upgrade LR, if even only because of habit. I have a concern that the camera raw version in CS6, that I want to keep perpetual, wont be up to date with the new LR, based on what happened the last time. In the new Lightroom does anyone know whether when you 'edit in PS the image needs to be rendered by LR5 or can it be passed through as normal?
Thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Okay so the original LR5 Beta is what's being updated correct?


When you say update, I am assuming that you mean "upgrade" ... When you chose upgrade, it is your LR4 which is being upgraded/updated ... not the LR5 beta version.


VitorMachado said:


> My LR4 will remain LR4 as a separate program?


If you are choosing "upgrade", no, your LR 4 will not remain as a separate program. 
You get to keep your older LR4 & the newer LR5 as separate programs only if you buy the full version of the LR5 program.


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 10, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> VitorMachado said:
> 
> 
> > Okay so the original LR5 Beta is what's being updated correct?
> ...



Just upgraded my LR4 to LR5. It actually turns out that LR5 is an entire new application, completely seperate from LR4. All my presets and plugins automatically synced into LR5 which was nice. Do you know the best way to transfer all my photos and collections from LR4 to LR5?


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Okay so the original LR5 Beta is what's being updated correct? My LR4 will remain LR4 as a separate program?



I just grabbed LR5 via Creative Cloud. It installed totally separately from LR4, and left LR4 untouched. I'm guessing they do it this way for file management reasons.


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> Just upgraded my LR4 to LR5. It actually turns out that LR5 is an entire new application, completely seperate from LR4. All my presets and plugins automatically synced into LR5 which was nice. Do you know the best way to transfer all my photos and collections from LR4 to LR5?



When I installed LR5, it asked about bringing files into LR5. Did you get that dialog? I'm seeing all my stuff in LR5.


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 10, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> VitorMachado said:
> 
> 
> > Just upgraded my LR4 to LR5. It actually turns out that LR5 is an entire new application, completely seperate from LR4. All my presets and plugins automatically synced into LR5 which was nice. Do you know the best way to transfer all my photos and collections from LR4 to LR5?
> ...



No unfortunately I did not :-\


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 10, 2013)

LR5 is currently only available for download from the Adobe website, there is no boxed version option. Is it download only or is the boxed version just not ready to ship yet ?.


----------



## Leejo (Jun 10, 2013)

For me the answer is easy, I will upgrade to LR5, as I ommitted upgrading to LR4 - without good reason,
although I did try all the releases. So for me it's two updates in one.
My LR3 will remain installed - one never knows.
Then the fun can start - new process version, Location placement in the map module, and trying out the new touchup brush etc. and possible reorganising the catalogue - after three years I feel I need more structure...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 10, 2013)

bitm2007 said:


> LR5 is currently only available for download from the Adobe website, there is no boxed version option. Is it download only or is the boxed version just not ready to ship yet ?.


According to B&H the boxed version LR 5 "will be available for purchase on Tue, Jun 11 12AM"
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Adobe+Lightroom+5&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Akhiel (Jun 10, 2013)

I have just tried to purchased the LR5 straight from the Adobe.com site, but I was pushed to purchase it from their Dutch site in Euro for about 30% higher price than the US. So far all my photography apps I have purchased straight from the US or Canada and all in English version. During the ordering process a screen appeared that I have to call Adobe. If Adobe prefer to make things difficult for them self, thank God I can retain my right for creativity to get it another way in just a couple of hours or days without paying that 30% extra. The LR4 is doing fine!


----------



## degies (Jun 10, 2013)

Just purchased the Upgrade. I checked with the Sales team first since my LR4 copy is the Educational one, but they were fine with an upgrade to v5


----------



## Hannes (Jun 10, 2013)

It'll be a new licence, I've got less than a month left of being a student after all


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is the, Downloading from CC now option? Using it currently and its not bad~


----------



## bseitz234 (Jun 10, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Where is the, Downloading from CC now option? Using it currently and its not bad~



This- although I have been using 4, but 5 is currently upgrading my catalog and about to launch...


----------



## cayenne (Jun 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> I purchased an academic CC license. Gets me PS and LR (worth $18/month) plus Acrobat (with $5-10 month) so I am basically getting a fair deal.



I'm in the middle of applying to a local community college, not with intention of taking any classes, but to get a picture student ID, and .edu email address....and then use that to get Educational Pricing.

Once completed, I'll use that to get CS6 Production....and Lightroom 5.

I figure that will keep me set with perpetual licensed software for a long time. Hopefully by the time I want to upgrade, Adobe will have alternate options to CC.

But I figure $50 or so to apply for a student ID is worth saving over $1K on the software.

C


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 10, 2013)

I purchased a student/teacher license of LR 4 in March 2012 @ Euro 75,- and also have PS CS5 (student/teacher) but don't use PS at all. Looking at the new features in LR 5 I do not see anything that makes me update, not even at academic license prices, so I'll hold-off for now. Depending on whether or not there will be a perpetual license for LR 6 or only the subscription model, and whether or not better alternative products will be available by then, I will decide again a year from now. 

So skipping a minor upgrade and using LR 4 for 48+ months means a monthly cost of Euro 1,56 which I deem adequate and acceptable given the functionality of LR 4 and my usage of it.


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 10, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> I guess every Adobe-related post will now devolve into rants for/against Creative Cloud.
> 
> Is it really worth all that hot air?



Subscription based licensing is where most software will be headed. It reduces overhead costs (big reason) and allows a company to apply for a "Green" waste reduction credit on their taxes (small amount) by not selling a boxed version and not producing a large amount of waste in terms of packaging.

I have 0 complaints about CC, and have even been able to increase my work load because it has allowed me to offer new services to my clients at a better rate. I did this with CAD software a year ago, and have not looked back. Personally I would rather pay by the year, then by the month but all in all having access to Acrobat Pro for custom forms, InDesign for a much easier book building experience for both me and the client (Asuka and Baybooks). Latest updates before they hit the streets is nice, as it gives me a chance to tell friends good or bad. Access to all the software my GF uses for her web-design (Fireworks, Dreamweaver, Illustrator and PS) is a huge Plus and saved us over $2000 in re-buying all the software for her computer.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 10, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Subscription based licensing is where most software will be headed. It reduces overhead costs (big reason) and allows a company to apply for a "Green" waste reduction credit on their taxes (small amount) by not selling a boxed version and not producing a large amount of waste in terms of packaging.



Overhead costs of a company are none of my concern. If a company can't manage their income & expense's, no amount of money will fix that. Infact, all it will lead to is price gouging in the future.

Now online only download .exe's for install is a good idea, no more packaging.


----------



## sanfranchristo (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm on the fence. The new features seem nice, but I am most interested in any performance increases, which I'll wait for some user reports on. I won't be going the CC route, but I am quite irked by the universal upgrade cost. I wish they'd tier it - I doesn't seem right to charge the same amount for those who upgrade to each version as those who upgrade from much earlier ones.


----------



## mvinson1022 (Jun 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> I purchased an academic CC license. Gets me PS and LR (worth $18/month) plus Acrobat (with $5-10 month) so I am basically getting a fair deal.



Me too!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

My copy of the upgrade is downloading right now. I've been using the beta, the two big differences, the straighten tool and the radial filter are worth it to me.


----------



## Meh (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My copy of the upgrade is downloading right now. I've been using the beta, the two big differences, the straighten tool and the radial filter are worth it to me.



Ditto.... 92%, 95%, 99%.... Extracting!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My copy of the upgrade is downloading right now. I've been using the beta, the two big differences, the straighten tool and the radial filter are worth it to me.


I'm with you! I've been using the beta version since the offering and I much prefer it over LR4. The beta has been a bit testy at times but it's a beta version so what do you expect? 

I love the radial filter and the straighten tool is excellent! The clone/heal brush in the beta is pretty decent but far from perfect. I hope the final release is a little better with regard to that... Easily worth the upgrade to me...


----------



## mikeclary (Jun 10, 2013)

I skipped the beta version and I've just been following comments on various blogs as they worked out the wrinkles. Bit the bullet last week and joined Adobe Creative Cloud so I was able to download LR 5 last night.


----------



## DianeK (Jun 10, 2013)

archiea said:


> Give me perpetual or give me death! :
> 
> I upgraded because its the main software that I use. In fact, it may be the reason I finally upgrade my desktop to 10.8! i'm still in 10.6.8... I;ve managed to doge other reasons to upgrade.... LR may make me do the jump.


I upgraded from SL to ML last week in anticipation of LR5. Now I read that the Slideshow module in LR5 has quite a few problems and I use that module a lot. So I am going to hold off for now and see if they fix Slideshow in LR5.1. So now I have ML, with which I am NOT bonding, and sorely missing SL.


----------



## gary samples (Jun 10, 2013)

Now this Is just me 
but I will never buy LR or CC I have CS6 and if I have to can use it a very long time . hoping they pull there head out.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 10, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that LR5 works just as well with Photoshop CS6 (*non-CC*) as LR4 did?

Just wanting to make sure it is 100% compatible...and doesn't require CC at this time to work with PS.


cayenne


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 10, 2013)

None of the response options in the poll fit my situation. I'm using LR4, and will wait until my vendor of choice (Newegg.com) offers the program at a substantial discount (as they did with LR4). I can see the value in the new features, but none that I have read about are must-haves for me.

I won't buy into the subscription-based model for _any_ software application unless / until it becomes the only option for a program I absolutely must have for my business. I tend to upgrade only after a new release has had time to stabilize, and frequently skip multiple major releases. (I didn't upgrade from Windows XP to7 until 2011, skipping Vista altogether, and am still using MS Office 2007 and QuickBooks 2008.)


----------



## dirtcastle (Jun 10, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> None of the response options in the poll fit my situation. I'm using LR4, and will wait until my vendor of choice (Newegg.com) offers the program at a substantial discount (as they did with LR4). I can see the value in the new features, but none that I have read about are must-haves for me.



I also don't see my situation in the poll answers: I already have CC. But I can understand that it's not in the answers because it's a completely different mindstate. You just grab whatever you need, whenever you need it. It's crazy. Admitedly, it's too pricey for most. But if you use 3+ Adobe programs on a regular basis and for many years in a row, then it's worth it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 10, 2013)

Sashi said:


> Up until now for I have been upgrading PS and LR as and when they were updated, as a matter of habit more than for new features. I cant say that I like the idea of CC, for more reasons than price, but that itself is another topic! I have no interest in the current PS CC tools like blur reduction and am happy with CS6. Lightroom 5 doesn't have anything immediately 'must have' but I would like to keep it up to date. I'm in a quandary as to whether I should pay for the perpetual licence or wait until a kick ass CS# is released and then grumble and go the CC route, where LR5 would be included.
> What are your thoughts on this?



Use PS/ACR. Don't trust them on LR anyway. Already they hint any decent new features in the future will be CC for LR too. Not in the mind to give them any money now just to get the newest ACR that PS CS6 doesn't have.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 10, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> I guess every Adobe-related post will now devolve into rants for/against Creative Cloud.
> 
> Is it really worth all that hot air?



yes


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 10, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Subscription based licensing is where most software will be headed. It reduces overhead costs (big reason) and allows a company to apply for a "Green" waste reduction credit on their taxes (small amount) by not selling a boxed version and not producing a large amount of waste in terms of packaging.



You hardly need CC to get that. And it's hardly even a cloud application anyway.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 11, 2013)

Am I right in my understanding that this is the last upgrade before all new upgrades are done in the cloud? And that if you do upgrade from 4 to 5 you will not be forced at a later stage to sign up to the cloud - you can therefore use LR5 for as long as you want?

Thanks.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not upgrading. I finally learned how to use four... 

I'll probably upgrade my monitor before my software.


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the easiest way to move all my LR4 photos/collections into LR5? I didn't get a dialogue when I first launched it.


----------



## photogjack (Jun 11, 2013)

It's quite easy. Launch LR5, under FILE go to "Open Catalog" (also Shift-Command-O on a Mac), select the catalog you want to open. At this point, LR5 will ask if you want to update the catalog. Click yes and go get a pizza and a beer. I have 65,000 images in my catalog and it took quite a while to update the catalog. All my collections, smart collections, presets, etc were intact. Also leaves your original catalog untouched making it easy to step back to LR4 if you choose to. 




VitorMachado said:


> Does anyone know the easiest way to move all my LR4 photos/collections into LR5? I didn't get a dialogue when I first launched it.


----------



## VitorMachado (Jun 11, 2013)

photogjack said:


> It's quite easy. Launch LR5, under FILE go to "Open Catalog" (also Shift-Command-O on a Mac), select the catalog you want to open. At this point, LR5 will ask if you want to update the catalog. Click yes and go get a pizza and a beer. I have 65,000 images in my catalog and it took quite a while to update the catalog. All my collections, smart collections, presets, etc were intact. Also leaves your original catalog untouched making it easy to step back to LR4 if you choose to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Adobe has permanently weaned me off the hind teat. Even so, I feel no bitterness. Since my money is apparently not good enough for them, I'm not able to purchase their products. Besides, I have licenses for Lr 4.4 and CS6, so I really won't need an upgrade until I buy an unsupported camera. 

IFF DXO Labs starts to support Fuji X-trans sensors (strongly rumoured), I may give it a whirl... but If Nik and Topaz Labs offered products compatible with DXO, the decision would be even easier.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

Yippy ... Finally upgraded to LR5


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Am I right in my understanding that this is the last upgrade before all new upgrades are done in the cloud? And that if you do upgrade from 4 to 5 you will not be forced at a later stage to sign up to the cloud - you can therefore use LR5 for as long as you want?
> 
> Thanks.



Well, it's an excellent question, one which Adobe are playing a little footloose on answering.

Adobe are saying, currently, that LR5 will be a standalone product, available outside the Cloud and available to Creative Cloud subscription when you take the Entire Package.

But, Adobe are also saying that they are "Looking at" a "Photographic" package that would include Photoshop + Lightroom. If they do offer this in the CC subscription, how long before they take the current stance they have with Photoshop also with Lightroom. I seems to me that Adobe once they make Lightroom available as a subscription would (This is conjecture), at some point offer Lightroom only as a Subscription.

Using LR5 for for as long as you want only works until you reach a point where your current Operating System and Camera are no longer part of the ACR updates, i.e.. If LR6 goes to subscription & you buy a 1DXs, your sort of screwed using say LR5 that only covers say OSX 10.8.5 and 1Dx.

My own view on this is that I own CS6 Suite + this morning I downloaded LR5, I'm hopeful that someone like On One Software will in the next 12 months see an absolute Golden Opportunity to slip the slipper to Adobe and become a Giant Killer.

I just don't agree with Renting something as important to me as the Software that I use every day, I'm using my consumer power and simply deciding to utilise Adobe for as long as is absolutely necessary then jump ship to someone that hasn't tried to strong arm me.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Am I right in my understanding that this is the last upgrade before all new upgrades are done in the cloud? And that if you do upgrade from 4 to 5 you will not be forced at a later stage to sign up to the cloud - you can therefore use LR5 for as long as you want?
> ...


+1 ... I think this is a golden opportunity for several of them such as On One, Nik, Aperture etc to "slip the slipper" to Adobe. 



eml58 said:


> I just don't agree with Renting something as important to me as the Software that I use every day, I'm using my consumer power and simply deciding to utilise Adobe for as long as is absolutely necessary then jump ship to someone that hasn't tried to strong arm me.


+1 ... Well said


----------



## DFM (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing footloose at all - the statements about Adobe's plans for Lightroom going forward are clear:

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/06/lightroom-faq-frequently-asked-questions.html

There are no plans to make Lightroom subscription-only, period. The customer base for consumer products (Lr and the Elements applications) is completely different to that of Creative Cloud, which is why they retain boxed media options and perpetual licenses. The fact Lr has been bundled with CC for months already doesn't change the business model, and neither will any hypothetical 'mini-CC for photographers' should that be announced in future.




eml58 said:


> Well, it's an excellent question, one which Adobe are playing a little footloose on answering.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2013)

DFM said:


> Nothing footloose at all - the statements about Adobe's plans for Lightroom going forward are clear:
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/06/lightroom-faq-frequently-asked-questions.html
> 
> ...



Well, your wrong, I have read several responses from Adobe on Adobe Forums that they ARE looking at a Mini CC for Photographers, and for you to state "Period" about any Business Plan of any Company that supplies software such as Adobe, is patently ridiculous, if it's in Adobes best interests to Can the whole CC set up, they would do it in a New York second, it's about Money, Only about Money.


----------



## Gadger (Jun 11, 2013)

Up-graded yesterday via adobe website and downloaded. Love the advanced healing brush the most, saves going into Photoshop CS6 every time. Liked the ideal of the smart previews. I use Lightroom about 95% of the time and PS CS6 5%. So for me it's a must upgrade.


----------



## pwp (Jun 11, 2013)

Currently using LR 4.4. When we upgraded from 3.x to 4.0 like so many others there was a numbing, maddening slowdown in LR performance. The new tools and file quality were just great, but arrrgh...so slow. 

What is the experience so far from upgraders to LR5 in respect to speed?

-PW


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Well, your wrong, I have read several responses from Adobe on Adobe Forums that they ARE looking at a Mini CC for Photographers, and for you to state "Period" about any Business Plan of any Company that supplies software such as Adobe, is patently ridiculous, if it's in Adobes best interests to Can the whole CC set up, they would do it in a New York second,* it's about Money, Only about Money*.


That is the long and the short of it, and people just don't get corporations and the way they make decisions.

For all the "protests", petitions, and angst people fail to even read Adobe's own projections. They expect to lose people, lots of people, they also expect to lose a lot of money in the short-mid term, they don't anticipate higher revenues even possible before 2015 but probably later. 

So what is the upside for Adobe? Well they have a revenue stream that is based on the work they have already done, not the work they are doing now. The "Suite" is a mature product and many creatives can make anything in any program they are using, sure the occasional bell is nice but "must have" features are harder and harder to come up with. Tie the subscription model in to the OS compatibility and the processor capability and they don't actually have to come out with anything new indefinitely, but the subscriber must keep paying. 

Add in some corporate strategic purchases, imagine a situation where Adobe buys any decent competition and kills it, and whilst some might think I sound like a conspiracy theory nut history has demonstrated time and time again that nimble well managed companies can and do operate that way.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 12, 2013)

For those pondering the standalone upgrade...last I knew You can only skip one rev... I. E. 3 to 5 is good but the upgrade won't work if you are going from 3 to 6. Ergo.. My lr 3 is getting the upgrade


----------



## cayenne (Jun 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Tie the subscription model in to the OS compatibility and the processor capability and they don't actually have to come out with anything new indefinitely, but the subscriber must keep paying.



Hence my way of defeating this for quite some time to come. VMWare/Parallels.

Just create a VM (Virtual Machine) and you can freeze the OS to any version you like, to run any software you need that version for....in perpetuity.

With hardware gettng cheap...CPU, GPU and RAM and HD space...running one or more VM's at the same time isn't much a drag on most systems.

Right now, I'm testing on my macbookpro (late 2011), running Win7 64-bit on VMware with Adobe PS....and soon other apps from the Adobe 30 day trial just to make sure I have enough ram, dedicated to the Win7VM. 

So far so good. I have a total of 16GB on my mac, which I've heard I can upgrade to 32GB which I may do. With that and multi-core use of the i7 processor....I don't expect a hiccup of Adobe CS6 Production Suite when I buy it soon with Educational pricing on the thing and it won't ever wear out with reference to hardware or OS, which I can simulate as long as I want going forward.

Something to think about.

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2013)

There is absolutely no need to create a VM if you are using Apples and are worried about future compatibility, my comment was directed more at heavyweight pro software users (not even most pro photographers) who do manage to see the time cost benefits of the fastest processors when they become available. 


For more normal users Apples can boot almost anything post Intel processors, I happily run from USB sticks containing a complete OS and drivers when I want to, you can still run Rosetta and any ancient driver on a brand new Apple, I do for an old scanner I have. Second, photography is important enough to me to have a dedicated computer just for my images, I can keep that computer with CS6, LR4/5 and all the other image related software completely isolated from anything, even the internet. Heck a decent Mac Mini is a few hundred dollars and can keep your current software running indefinitely. Third, I used to run a VM and Parallels and it isn't worth the effort or performance hit, but I told you that in the thread you started about doing it.

I have been waiting for the Mac Pro announcement to see what the future brought, the smart answer, for Apple users like me and most other CC avoiders, is to get a current Mac Pro via refurbished or end of line, upgrade them as needed for pennies and they will run for years. The only "issue", eventually, might be running current versions of LR to keep up with new cameras RAW files if you don't want to do the free DNG thing.

The Chicken Lickin' hysteria that has surrounded the various Adobe announcements really is quite amusing. They can't come into your house and stop you using what you have already, what you have today will, for 90%+ people, work for a few years at least, the scene could well look very different at that time.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 12, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> There is absolutely no need to create a VM if you are using Apples and are worried about future compatibility, my comment was directed more at heavyweight pro software users (not even most pro photographers) who do manage to see the time cost benefits of the fastest processors when they become available.
> 
> 
> For more normal users Apples can boot almost anything post Intel processors, I happily run from USB sticks containing a complete OS and drivers when I want to, you can still run Rosetta and any ancient driver on a brand new Apple, I do for an old scanner I have. Second, photography is important enough to me to have a dedicated computer just for my images, I can keep that computer with CS6, LR4/5 and all the other image related software completely isolated from anything, even the internet. Heck a decent Mac Mini is a few hundred dollars and can keep your current software running indefinitely. Third, I used to run a VM and Parallels and it isn't worth the effort or performance hit, but I told you that in the thread you started about doing it.
> ...



I"m not so sure.

I've run into problems in the past on my older mac...when the OS was upgraded to a point to where it would no longer run some of my applications. I'm worried that at some point, upgrades to OSX might break compatibility with CS6 applications. By running a VM, I can control the OS version...yet still have my OSX stuff running (at the same time which is nice vs trying multi-boot options).

I suppose I 'could' get the OSX version of CS6....but make sure that I get installable versions or a snapshot of my current version of OSX, and I could run that in a VM....which would guarantee that to work....

Hmm....decisions decisions.

C


----------



## boggy4062 (Jun 12, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I'm not upgrading. I finally learned how to use four...
> 
> I'll probably upgrade my monitor before my software.



That's silly. I am not a big Adobe fan, but upgrade to LH 5 buys much quicker environment (LH4 simply sucks in comparison to LH3 for speed), and few very nice improvements:book creation, new healing brush, etc .... that is worth $79 upgrade... IMHO.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 12, 2013)

boggy4062 said:


> That's silly. I am not a big Adobe fan, but upgrade to LH 5 buys much quicker environment (LH4 simply sucks in comparison to LH3 for speed) ...



pure speculation!Or do you have hard data showing LR 5 really is faster than LR 4? 
I do not expect LR 5 to be faster when e.g. batch exporting a stack of 300 pics from RAW to jpg.

All in all LR 5 is a very minor update. No really new functions. Everything can be done in LR 4 just as well. Possibly some time savings for easy-to-fix standard tasks - e.g. upright tool.

Improved slide show and photo books ... well a few may like that. I have not once used those 2 modules in 4+ years of LR usage.


----------



## axtstern (Jun 12, 2013)

> I'm not upgrading. I finally learned how to use four...



if you upgrade from Lighroom 4 to 5 you will have to adept as much as if you upgrade from an Eos 600d to a 700d

Still I was stupid enaugh to do it.

Refering to a different comment:

I upgraded from LR 3 to 4 and the Version 4 replacedVersion 3 however the upgrade to 5 went different. LR5 asked me if I want to migrate my catalogs but left the Version 4 on the System (Windows)

LR 5 is faster than 4 however I had some issues withthe nIK collection after the upgrade

regards


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

axtstern said:


> LR 5 is faster than 4 however I had some issues withthe nIK collection after the upgrade


What issues do you have with the NIK collection in LR5?


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 16, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > Subscription based licensing is where most software will be headed. It reduces overhead costs (big reason) and allows a company to apply for a "Green" waste reduction credit on their taxes (small amount) by not selling a boxed version and not producing a large amount of waste in terms of packaging.
> ...



If you use their product it should be your concern as a consumer buying and using their product. If they cant manage their income and expenses I am not sure how money (which is derived from that) will make any difference. That result is form poor management and accounting which adobe does not have. 

They are trying to prevent Piracy (which, in fact they are increasing) with the current model. Either way, $600/yr for software that would cost me and my GF close to $4500 every update cycle is very nice.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 17, 2013)

I just upgraded from 3, by installing the "try pay later" method. quite painless; it found my LR3 catalog, converted and imported everthing into the one. FYI I avoided the LR4 upgrade deliberately because the cost/benefit wasn't quite there for me, and because of the performance comments. 

I find that on my core i7 machine running throttlestop (this keeps the "hp support assistant" from throttling back the CPU. don't ask me why they do this irritating thing), that LR5 performs well. the HDR effects pro plugin works ("export to"); haven't yet tried the others. i.e. dfine ("edit it"0.


----------

